# Found my  CA  process



## penbros (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, I did my first CA finish today on some African olivewood. LOOKS GREAT!

I just

Applicated a sealer coat
Sanded nost off with 150 grit and got a smooth surface
Applyed another coat
Wet sanded with 320 grit (or p 320 not sure)
Cleaned
Applyed another coat
Sanded smooth with 1200
Applied another coat
Sanded smooth with 1200
Wet sanded with 6000
Wet sanded with 12000
Cleaned
Polished with HUT PPP


----------



## Pipes (Jul 11, 2006)

Kina what I do BUT you should NOT IMO need to go back or start with 150 grit !! IMO I start with 4000 MM after the first coat a CA..... and I have never wet sanded BUT if it works for YOU congrats !! Thats what makes woor turnning so much fun discovey and then looking at what YOU just made and knowing you did it IMHO ![] 




http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## alparent (Jul 12, 2006)

I think all of it is done with CA? Sealer coat and all.
I think ?


----------



## penbros (Jul 12, 2006)

Well ya hense the name found my CA process[]


----------



## emackrell (Jul 12, 2006)

ahem.... Penbros.... where are the PICTURES?  You know we all wanna see how cool it looks!

cheers  Eileen


----------



## arjudy (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## penbros (Jul 13, 2006)

It kills me knowing all my buddies want to see a picture of my favorite finish but... well i already tried to on another pen but the size was too big? help! I wish to no longer put my friends through this kind of severe pain![V] Do i have to buy anything?[][?]

BTW arjudy, your post cracks me up![][]


----------



## gerryr (Jul 13, 2006)

As has been said many many times, download a copy of Picasa, a very good photo editing program that's free.  And, I'll second what arjudy said, discussions about how great the finish is are meaningless if we can't see it.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 13, 2006)

great finish mate I think every one has done this I have


----------



## penbros (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />As has been said many many times, download a copy of Picasa, a very good photo editing program that's free.  And, I'll second what arjudy said, discussions about how great the finish is are meaningless if we can't see it.



I third arjudy myself. If its not asking too much would you gimme step by step instructions. Im not very good with this kinna stuff. I soooooo wish to post a pic!!!!!!!


----------



## rgundersen (Jul 13, 2006)

Do a search on Picasa to find the application for download, I just pulled it off the google download site.

Once it is installed simply run the program.

It will ask you if you want to scan your whole system or just a select group of directories.  I did the select group since I use the My Photos section of My Documents and did not want to scan all night.

Open the picture you want to resize.

Export that picture (option under file menu) to a new folder.

Once you select the folder to export change the pixel count (I did 320) and increase the JPG percentage to 100 percent.  This should give you a much smaller image.

There also may be a tutorial somewhere in the forum not sure I didnt search just went and played with the application a bit.

Good luck, and get that picture going


----------



## scasey88 (Jul 23, 2006)

here is another option to resize your photos, it is online and no need
to download any software, i have used it many times and it works great
simple and free too.
http://online-image-resize.kategorie.cz/


----------



## txcwboy (Jul 23, 2006)

To Me, seems like A LOT of work to get a finish you could get with just one or 2 coats of lacquer . Why not just have the wood stabilized and you would need that process either ? I dot normally go thru the process of high gloss on mine just because it can make it look like a cheap import pen to me.

Dave


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by txcwboy_
> <br /> I dot normally go thru the process of high gloss on mine just because it can make it look like a cheap import pen to me.
> 
> Dave



I've only seen import pens that may have been sanded as high as 400 and little or no finish at all.  A good CA finish will shine like glass and last for many years.  Similar results can be achieved with lacquer and enduro, after polishing with MM.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by txcwboy_
> <br />To Me, seems like A LOT of work to get a finish you could get with just one or 2 coats of lacquer . Why not just have the wood stabilized and you would need that process either ? I dot normally go thru the process of high gloss on mine just because it can make it look like a cheap import pen to me.
> 
> Dave



It depends what kind of quality you demand from yourself.  One or two coats of lacquer will look good for awhile, seven coats of lacquer brings the pen to life.  If you are satisfied with a quick, short-term finish that is fine, but there is no need to denigrate those who demand a highest quality finish they can produce.


----------



## GBusardo (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks Shawn, Thats an awesome site  []
Lookin forward to the pictures Penbros!!
Gary


----------



## txcwboy (Jul 24, 2006)

_"but there is no need to denigrate those who demand a highest quality finish they can produce."_

I prefaced my entire statement with TO ME, therfore I did not "denigrate" anyone. Merely stated MY OPINION.This is a DISCUSSION and I merely asked for the reasoning behind the procedure .Just because I disagree with ones opinion doesnt mean I am "denigrating" someone for the way they do something.

Dave


----------

